# Syl Arena tests the ST-E3-R3 & three 600EX flash guns!



## Flake (Mar 7, 2012)

http://pixsylated.com/blog/canon-600ex-rt-first-impressions/

The first impressions, but also the first test with a multi flash set up, worth a read from the expert on Canons Speedlight system.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link  Interesting to read, good to know although, I won't be upgrading my 580exiis in the near future. 
I really respect the opinion of Syl Arena -as one of the Canon Speedlite experts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a expensive upgrade. I'm not a big user of flashes, and its likely that Canon will have lower powered units in the future that might be more affordable. I have a couple of 580 EX II's that I pull out occasionally.


----------



## Flake (Mar 9, 2012)

Just for those who didn't see the link, Syl has made a great video using the rig at The Future of Speedliting - Hands on with the 600EX-RT Speedlite & ST-E3-RT Transmitter


----------

